# Diesel - ABD puppy in Cardiff (Hope Rescue)



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Diesel is a 7 month old crossbreed (may not have American bulldog in the mix). Diesel is currently in foster in Gloucester.

The Diesel Fact File
Dog status: Excellent
Cat status: Excited but workable
Child status: Very good but he is a bouncy guy so no under 6's
House training: 99%
Home alone: Learning to be left and time will need to build gradually. Not for a full time worker.
Basic training: Diesel is a blank canvas!









Ooooooooooh look at that cheeky little face. Irresistable. Diesel is everything a pup should be, silly, naive, comical, clumsy and best of all fun fun fun. He absolutely adores people and has been a real asset at fundraising events with his little yellow I need a home coat. He pulls in the crowd and greet young and old like his long lost buddy. Diesel is good with children and can be rehomed with children over the age of 6. However we have to bear in mind he is a young and boucny dog who may play bite and knock children over without meaning to.

Diesel is very good with other dogs and loves their company both out on walks and in the home. He can be rehomed with existing dogs or as a single dog if he has plenty of company and mental stimulation.










Diesel is living with cats and he is not averse to a good old chase and bounce around them. He means no harm to them but he is a large boy. He could be rehomed with cats who are used to large dogs (as he would probably terrify a nervy cat with his antics).

Diesel has had very little training and input before he came in to our care so he will be a blank canvas for someone to enjoy training and shaping for the future. Attending training classes/ one to ones with Diesel will be a condition of his adoption as it is for all pups we rehome. 
Diesel is a strong dog and does pull on the lead. He will need further training in this department. However off lead he is fantastic, does not stray far and has good recall.

Diesel is just at the end of his teething and there is no point in denying he has enjoyed exploring the world with his mouth while his teeth cut through! The house he moves in to will need to be puppy proofed to make sure that precious things such as posh shoes and remote controls are keep up away from nosey pup. Diesel does also use chewing for a coping mechanisms when he is bored and alone. He has been crate trained by his foster home meaning the furniture is safe but he needs good quality chew toys and preferably stuffed activity toys such as a Kong to keep him busy. Diesel is a social creature and and time alone needs to be built gradually for him so that he learns his new owner will always return. In his short life he has undergone a number of moves from his original owner to the pound then our emergency kennel to his foster home and now on to his new home (preferably with you ) so he may take a little time to settle in to a new routine and learn the ropes.

If you are looking for a dog who will stay quietly on the sidelines of life you have come to the wrong place............. If you are looking for your new best bud who will loyally and lovingly share your life right in the thick of the action get your application form in quick.

Please note that as Diesel is a cross we do not know how big he will be when he is fully grown. 









All Hope Rescue dogs are neutered, vaccinated, wormed, flea treated and microchipped prior to rehoming. A homecheck will be required, and you will need to come and meet the dog with your own dogs and family. Hope Rescue rehomes throughout the UK. A Pre-Home Interest Form can be downloaded from Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk and should be returned to [email protected]


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Breed -Crossbreed
Sex - Male
Age - 5 mths approx
Dog Friendly - Yes very
Cat Friendly - Does chase
People Friendly - Yes but a little nervous with new people at first
Child Friendly - Yes but does jump up (needs training)
House Trained - Not 100% but nearly 
Vaccinated - Yes fully
Neutered - No being neutered on Tues 14th Feb
Travel - Fine
Food - Eats Dry Food well (prefers it with a bit of wet mixed in)
Home alone - He can be left with other dogs for a short time 1-2 hours and lots of things he is allowed to chew and play with. He hasn't been left all alone. Tried him in a crate but constantly barks and digs to get out so haven't used it since. (possibly be able to crate train him)









Darling Diesel has settling in very well and has really made himself at home. He gives gorgeous kisses and is very loving. He is a typical pup into everything and loves to chew. He is living with 5 cats at the moment and he does chase if they run also he tries to play with them if they don't! He doesn't hurt them though.

He loves to play all day long and is quite vocal when doing so. He plays lovely with my other foster dog Harvey and also my resident dog Zena.










He is good off lead and recall is pretty good too. He does pull when on lead but this can be sorted with training.

Diesel would make a wonderful companion for someone. Please consider giving him a loving and caring home he deserves.


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Gorgeous hunk anyone?


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Still looking


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Little Diesel has just arrived at his new foster home.
He has been out on a nice walk with our resident dog Islay and they were able to walk happily next to one another.










When we got home we let them both have a run around and boy can they both run fast circles, it almost made us dizzy watching them both.

We are a little unsure as to the ABD part as when we think of ABD we think of some big dog looking similar to a boxer, however Diesel is rather small about a springer spaniel size. He reminds us both of a JRT cross.


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Today the weather was lovely and we decided to go out on a nice long walk to a beach area. Both dogs were fantastic they had an amazing run off lead and also met another dog out on the walk and they both came back when I called them.

This is the our first experience of water with Diesel, we thought he didn't like it, however he saw this puddle and jumped straight in and then decided that lying down in it would be really nice and cooling.


















We then climbed up the hill after they had a nice run around, I then tested their down stay while taking some photographs and Diesel didn't move. I was extremely impressed.


























We then had another chance to let them off lead and they had so much fun running around. I also continued to test their down stay, this time while off lead and they both continued to impress me.










Then we got back to the car and they jumped straight in after a nice big drink of water. I thought I would capture some more pictures of them together.


















Can I please sleep now


----------



## beth524 (Feb 10, 2012)

Here are some offlead videos. Just click on them to load the video


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)




----------

